# Brooklyn Park, MN



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  Good to see another Minnesotan.


----------



## TroubledOne (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks BuckChaser, I hunted your area years ago. Saw a large herd of does down on the South Fork of Whitewater, too windy to shoot but the area looked favorable.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Scott. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

